# Bosch vs Saw Stop...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bosch ReaXX Table Saw GTS1041A Preview


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I like competition. And undamaged saw blades.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, I agree with Phillip. I wonder how the cost of a tripped mechanism compares?


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I couldn't find a video of the saw in action, I guess it is still a secret.
Wonder what the rice will be?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I still hope we can see this after market one soon

Whirlwind Tool Patents Pending Saw Safety Technology


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that Doug is worth following, it's the most interesting concept that I've come across. The Bosch one is infinitely more desirable than the original "Saw-Stop" which as we all know can operate with damp wood which makes that attempted cut a very expensive one.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the fact that it can be used on my existing saw, and then transferred to another if I ever upgrade.

I have followed them for a few years, hopefully they will eventually get to market.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

The technology appears much better than SawStop and I like Bosch products but I still don't see the need - keep your fingers away from the blade or any place they don't belong! After well over 50 years of this I'm still attached to mine because I turn my brain on before I turn a tool on. Not to say I don't do stupid things but not usually when safety is critical.
Dennis


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

64 ford said:


> The technology appears much better than SawStop and I like Bosch products but I still don't see the need - keep your fingers away from the blade or any place they don't belong! After well over 50 years of this I'm still attached to mine because I turn my brain on before I turn a tool on. Not to say I don't do stupid things but not usually when safety is critical.
> Dennis


idiot proofing....
now what we'll see is a new breed of idiot....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_"After 25 instances of the saw deploying the safety system there is a mandatory maintenance requirement where you need to bring the Bosch ReaXX Table Saw into an authorized service center for examination."_

If an owner has had 25 incidences, they should confiscate his saw!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I am definitely in the middle of the road on safety features, some I love, some I can't stand. I have been saved by safety glasses on at least 3 occasions, each one when I wasn't doing the work, but was in the area someone else was working. Of course, I was cut by an unplugged sawzall once, and that cost me 8 stitches...

I have seen what happens when a generation of workers grows up with all the safety bells and whistles, and starts to RELY on the safety equipment to keep them out of trouble. We had to add bump stops and foot stops to our lathes and grinders, and now they are used as 'off' switches by some operators. Even what was an 'emergency' feature on one of our systems is now listed as an 'auto stop' by its manufacturer now.

Worst yet, I have seen what great lengths people have had to go to bypass 'new' safety equipment in order to get a tool to accomplish a task that it used to do before it was made safe. Guards that aren't removable mean you have to hold the tool at bad angles, etc, make it more dangerous to use a safe tool.

I had a pretty decent safety record for the first 20 years. Then it happened. A moment of distraction led to 38 stitches and a month away from work (but I still have all my parts and they work...thank God), so I have been humbled in regards to my rigorous safety procedures in the shop. It can happen even to the best of us.

I would personally spend the money for the whirlwind upgrade if it became available. I know to 'experts' who can only count to 9 and a half because they had an accident on the last cut of the day to finish a project. It's like seat belts, I hope I never need them, but I am glad I have them!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*It's two mints in one!*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Yep, I agree with Phillip. I wonder how the cost of a tripped mechanism compares?


I hear it has two "charges" before the device needs replaced. 

Al


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> idiot proofing....
> now what we'll see is a new breed of idiot....


It's impossible to idiot a machine because idiots are ingenious and can get around any safety feature that you can think of.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

barry747 said:


> it's impossible to idiot a machine because idiots are ingenious and can get around any safety feature that you can think of.


+1......


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Safety class would be cheaper*

Love the Bosch XX. Whirl is good too. But I will never buy a SawFlop. 

Hope Bosch comes out with some full sized table saws.

But IMHO safety classes would go farther and be much cheaper. Too bad there's no money in trying to get people to take safety classes.

Al


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> I couldn't find a video of the saw in action, I guess it is still a secret.
> Wonder what the rice will be?


try this one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbDf2dpQVIY


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Barry747 said:


> It's impossible to idiot a machine because idiots are ingenious and can get around any safety feature that you can think of.


best you can do is speed bumps...


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> best you can do is speed bumps...


And hope that idiocy is a recessive gene and won't be passed on to future generations. Depending how idiotic the event, and when it occurred, that might not be an issue.

Looks like the MSRP on this is $1,499. At that price, I'll continue to pay attention to what I'm doing around my table saw. Actually, I'd do that even if they gave me the saw. I'd hate to only be able to count to 9 on my fingers.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Yep, I agree with Phillip. I wonder how the cost of a tripped mechanism compares?


Bosch says 100 bucks MSRP for a two shot cartridge...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I hear it has two "charges" before the device needs replaced.
> 
> Al


correct...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

+1 on safety feature breeding stupidity. I read a posting from some guy that was cutting slots in a board on his SS. He would lower the blade onto the running saw blade. His reasoning is that saw stop is safe and it's ok to do that. Others pointed out that SS didn't prevent kickbacks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As Jeff Foxworthy would say "Here's your sign".


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm liking Bosches system much more . It would be nice if they made a cabinet saw with that system !


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Bosch is really hitting the right market first if you ask me. Have you seen the way construction guys use their saws. They will put anything through those tiny saws.

I doubt if we will ever see a good retro system for our cabinet saws. Would be quit a device dropping a Unisaw or Powermatic blade.

Al


----------

